# PSA



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Please take a moment to familiarize yourselves with the warning signs of a very serious illness which affects all vizslas at some point in their lifetime, often on a daily basis. If you have additional information and images, graphic though they may be, please share for the good of all in our community. 

Just yesterday, Scout was overcome by the Zoomies. Notice, the whites of her eyes show and her mouth became contorted in what you might call a smile. Her feet splayed out and while not pictured here, her tail wagged uncontrollably. They often appear blurry during these attacks. 



Worse yet, she came across a flock of birds, which combined with sunshine and wide open space, only worsened her condition. 










Eventually the episode subsided and she returned to me, visibly shaken by the experience. 



If you experience the Zoomies, please seek out your nearest vet immediately for treatment.


----------



## EchoAndMe (Jan 2, 2016)

Oh yes, the zoomies. We have a little pup, little zoomies.... Can't wait to see the grown up version haha.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Courtney 
You know its highly contagious. I hope Scout didn't infect some poor unsuspecting dog.
I've seen it travel through a group of dogs in a matter of minutes.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I know that I've shared this video before, but it's a really great example of zoomies in slow motion. As TexasRed said, it's highly contagious and here you can see what it looks like when both dogs have been inflicted with the zoomies...

http://youtu.be/nvwrbdzkUyA


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Tried to get a picture of it today, but all I caught was a blur.
While the young are more susceptible, all ages can be affected. These vizsla's are 6 1/2 years old, and must have caught it in the backyard. I didn't notice any changes in them until it was to late, and they were already in the house.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Not sure what PSA is but here is a quiet day at the park after the rain...

https://youtu.be/w876nt5_JC8


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Thankfully there were no other dogs around for miles to infect. 

TR, that looks like a very advanced case. I'll say some prayers for your three. 

CrazyCash, while unproven, luscious green grass is suspected to harbor something that causes zoomies. 

Tk, thanks for your contribution to this public service announcement. Thankfully for Pearl, it appears that dogs with longer ears and floppier skin are less susceptible to zoomies.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Maybe she is immune to this phenomenon now but she has had fits of the illness in the past...
A pretty bad case for a 110 lb 10 year old dog 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rfB7MP1vI9g


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Must share this beautiful Crazy V... Vid..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyMQzP-XYfU


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

tknafox2 - what a fabulous video. Love it. Thanks for sharing.


----------

